# Live Video Feed - Us hanging at a local shop.



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Too fun. Watching everyone relax on a nice Friday night. 
Cuenca Cigars

(If this needs moved to the Retailer section, I apologize. As techincally the camera feed is on their site. But, thought the lively "live" cigar discussions might be of interest.)

Hope you all have a great and relaxing weekend.


----------



## mcuenca (Oct 26, 2008)

2Curious said:


> Too fun. Watching everyone relax on a nice Friday night.
> Cuenca Cigars
> 
> (If this needs moved to the Retailer section, I apologize. As techincally the camera feed is on their site. But, thought the lively "live" cigar discussions might be of interest.)
> ...


You are the best!!!


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

FYI not Mac friendly yet.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang Mac and FF coming soon.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks great and the idea of E Herfing is getting popular nowdays. I have been getting together with others doing the same thing,,,it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

That thing is still running, must dub as a security camera


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Howdy Kerri,

Thanks for the fun link and welcome to Puffarty:


.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> .
> 
> Howdy Kerri,
> 
> ...


Thanks, fiddlegrin. Just stumbled here, glad I did. Great group you have here.

(I am trying to help get an outside camera up as well, just been too busy lately. All great fun though.)


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to Puff. I like using Firefox and I cant view the vid at this time.


----------



## mcuenca (Oct 26, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Welcome to Puff. I like using Firefox and I cant view the vid at this time.


Back at Cuenca Cigars. Having a great time and a great cigar:

Cuenca TV - Watch Live


----------

